# MUFE F&B Foundation: Shade Verification



## Matte (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi ladies!

  	I recently received a MUFE Face & Body Liquid Make Up in Alabaster Beige (32) in a blog sale.

  	Upon receipt of her end, there is no sticker or stamp indicating the shade. I think it looks waaay too dark to be Alabaster Beige, which is intended for "light skin with yellow undertones".

  	I compared it with my  NARS Sheer Glow in Deauville and MUFE HD Foundation in 115, which I would think be in a similar shade category.

  	I was wondering if you ladies and confirm if the MUFE F&B foundation shade _really _is Alabaster Beige?
  	From left to right:
  	NARS SG in Deauville, MUFE HD Foundation 115 and MUFE F&B in Alabaster Beige:





  	Any help is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 4, 2011)

I think MUFE usually have some sort of indicator of the shade on the bottom of the bottle. Check there, perhaps?  Anyway, yeah, that is waaaaaaay too dark compared to the other two.


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 5, 2011)

check the bottom of the bottle
  	REF: ###XX
	LOT #####

  	the XX should be the shade


----------



## Matte (Aug 5, 2011)

The shade/lot # has been rubbed off unfortunately! 

  	So I have to judge visually....


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 8, 2011)

lol double fail

	it looks kinda right though
	except your camera makes 115 look reeeally pink. unless it is?

  	compare with Karlasugar's swatches:
http://karlasugar.net/2008/06/make-up-for-ever-mufe-face-and-body-foundation/
http://karlasugar.net/2008/08/mufe-hd-foundation/

  	i wear 117 and 20; 115 is too pink but close in shade
	32 is too dark and 38 is too pink/light for me

  	their numbering system is the worst.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 8, 2011)

The F&B numbering system makes no sense at all.  #32 is the fourth lightest shade. #20 is the third lightest.  http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P12635&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=4028


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 8, 2011)

that looks like no. 32, which is probably the most common color in face and body. I would say it is for light to medium skin tones with beige or slightly yellow tones. It is not suitable for most people with pink tones. 

  	If you wear no. 115, your best bet is to get no. 38. 115 in MUFE HD  is pink based with a teeny weeny amount of beige, but mostly pink. 38 is the closest although it is 100% pink. If you want something less pink try the no. 20, which is a step down from no. 32. So it is lighter but still beige/ mostly yellow.


----------

